# Other Good Betta Stores Online?



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been having my heart set out on finding a particular betta that strikes my eye (a plakat of SOME SORT, whether it be halfmoon, double tail, king, or giant). Yesterday I came soooo close. Petco had a rare Halfmoon King Betta but the guy, while a beautiful blue-peach mustard, wasn't the kind of fish for me.

I've seen fish from aquabid.com and check it daily. I also check out bettafishstore.com. Sadly, where I live, there are no Local Fish Stores nearby in a 50 mile radius. My local Petco sometimes gets amazing fish, but the only ones that have captured my eye in the past is my little guy, Gyarados, and a Giant Halfmoon Plakat King Betta (my current dream fish) they had that was sick and sadly died.

So I'm wondering if there's any other sites I'm missing because it even seems google doesn't know. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

True Indigo said:


> I've been having my heart set out on finding a particular betta that strikes my eye (a plakat of SOME SORT, whether it be halfmoon, double tail, king, or giant). Yesterday I came soooo close. Petco had a rare Halfmoon King Betta but the guy, while a beautiful blue-peach mustard, wasn't the kind of fish for me.
> 
> I've seen fish from aquabid.com and check it daily. I also check out bettafishstore.com. Sadly, where I live, there are no Local Fish Stores nearby in a 50 mile radius. My local Petco sometimes gets amazing fish, but the only ones that have captured my eye in the past is my little guy, Gyarados, and a Giant Halfmoon Plakat King Betta (my current dream fish) they had that was sick and sadly died.
> 
> So I'm wondering if there's any other sites I'm missing because it even seems google doesn't know. Thanks in advance


Where do you live?


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Massachusetts in the US. I live on the southwest part of the state.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd love to know this too :-D I live near the New Hampshire border in Massachusetts. Eventually I'd like to breed my own but for now. . . . ? :-D :-D


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

There are betta listings on Ebay...

This seller is in NY
http://www.ebay.com/sch/aquaworld68...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562

I think this guy is also on AB?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/hynguyen80/...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

www.freewebs.com/quicksilverchihuahuas/mybettasplendens.htm
(Karen Mc Auley)

basementbettas.com

Bettascapes.com (me)

http://www.facebook.com/BlackWaterBettaSalesandBettaRescue

Those are all that I know of so far.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

This is awesome. Thank you guys so much. I had no idea these places existed. Also, Betta Rules, very nice fish.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Bettas Rule said:


> http://www.facebook.com/BlackWaterBettaSalesandBettaRescue
> 
> Those are all that I know of so far.


Dude, not cool lol I can't join/like that FB page. Must be a Canadian restriction which is.. not cool!! haha


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

True Indigo said:


> This is awesome. Thank you guys so much. I had no idea these places existed. Also, Betta Rules, very nice fish.


No problem and thanks!


----------

